#ubuntu-us-md 2014-11-04
<ron__> please say hello when you join the session
<ron__> Google Hangout session https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g6l7j4i5j5cindargxahcwmt5aa
<jsuter> Hello
<jsuter> I can't join the hangout since I'm in class but I'm available here on irc
<ron__> ok that's fine
<ron__> Let's wait until 8 pm to get started
<ron__> Let's get started
<ron__> I don't have an agenda for tonight but if you attended the Oct Ubuntu meeting I would like your feedback on the two presentations
<ron__> Secondly, I am still working on hangouts and if you can join me there. I now have video and sound working
<ron__> Jack are you and I the only ones online
<ron__> say Hello when you join the session
<ron__> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g6l7j4i5j5cindargxahcwmt5aa
<ron__> Ubuntu touch tablet is scheduled to be released by year-end
<ron__> UT One tablet
<ron__> using Ubuntu 14.10
<ron__> hello
<Bk314159> Hi!
<ron__> Have you attended these IRC sessions or Ubuntu-MD meetings before
<Bk314159> No, I have not.
<ron__> Well glad you stopped by.
<ron__> Feel free to join me on Google hangouts also
<Bk314159> Correction (based on a re-reading of the previous comment): I have attended in-person Ubuntu-MD meetings.
<ron__> Ok that's great
<Bk314159> It appears (based on e-mail traffic) that the UMBC Linux Users Group will be having an InstallFest on *Thursday, November 20*
<Bk314159> The most recent email said:
<Bk314159> "It turns out something else has since been scheduled for that Friday and isn't on the scheduling page. The previous Friday doesn't look so good, so I suppose Thursday the 20th is our next best choice. I'll look into that instead."
<ron__> Ok keep me posted on their installfest
<ron__> I mentioned earlier that a Ubuntu touch tablet is suppose to be ready for pre-order this month with shipment by Dec
<ron__> Pricing is not yet available
<ron__> How was last month's Ubuntu meeting presentations
<ron__> Comments, questions
<Bk314159> I was not there; I had a wedding to attend in New Jersey on that day.
<ron__> Oh ok.
<ron__> At this month's meeting I want to discuss a project that we as a group could participate in for 2015
<Bk314159> well, I have to run.
<ron__> Thinking of something like building our own cloud and making it available to non-profits
<ron__> Ok
<ron__> I will end the session in 5 minutes if there are no more comments
<jsuter> Got distracted, but I liked Alex's presentation
<jsuter> I'll send Ron an email to that affect
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-11-03
<ron__> hello
<ron__> Ubuntu Online Summit starts tomorrow http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/
<ron__> Please say hello when you join us
<ron__> I have posted a link to Ubuntu Online Summit which starts tomorrow and runs through Thur
<ron__> There are some very interesting topics to include App Development for mobile,
<ron__> Cloud services and python programming.
<ron__> It is of course free to participate but you will need a launchpad account
<ron__> Mark Shutterworth's opening keynote kicks it off
<ron__> at 14:00 UTC which is 9 am our time
<ron__> Dan are you still online
<ron__> Thanks for joining us
<ron__> Please see my comments about the Ubuntu summit that starts tomorrow
<ron__> Any comments
<ron__> questions?
<ron__> If there are no comments or questions I will end the session
#ubuntu-us-md 2016-11-07
<swift110> hey all
